# Bags, bags of food sit on tabletop to get cooled off while Drive-Thru not moved over an hour.



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Bags, bags of food sit on tabletop to get cooled off while Drive-Thru not moved over an hour.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Bags, bags of food sit on tabletop to get cooled off while Drive-Thru not moved over an hour.
> View attachment 602449
> View attachment 602450


Food is garbage now. Bacterial growth starts as food was not kept hot under a heat lamp.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Mcdonalds is NASTY if not hot. Especially the fries.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The only thing I'd get regularly at McDonalds is a Caramel Frappe.

With the super slow lines, I've stopped going. 

As @SHalester noted the sugar probly wasn't a good idea.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

What happened around here is they stopped using the waiting stalls. They force everyone to stay in line now. 

That is backing traffic onto streets. It's just a matter of time before there's an accident. I've seen a couple near misses already.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry not sorry mickey dees, you get a decline.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Food is garbage now. Bacterial growth starts as food was not kept hot under a heat lamp.


For a person with a normal immune system, 1 hour of bacterial growth should be no problem. I've eaten lots of food that sat out longer.

Besides, I don't even know if bacteria will grow on McDonald's food. It's basically inedible!









Grandma reveals what a McDonald's burger looks like after 20 years in a cupboard


'The bread has never moulded, the meat has never rotted, and it has never even broken.'




metro.co.uk





Now, the people getting the luke warm food should be upset, though.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rats need to eat, too!


----------

